# AMD HyperTransport Link frequency myth uncovered!



## itsakjt (Apr 29, 2014)

So I have seen that many users having AMD systems ask whether increasing the HT Link frequency increases performance because they have not seen any and in fact most people haven't. All these days, we knew that HT link is related to the CPU-memory communication speed. But instead, it is the CPU/NB frequency increase which increases the performance and not the HT link. True. 

But ever wondered what it actually does? 

If you ask me, the HT link determines the CPU-PCIE link speed! So here goes two screenshots:

At HT link 1870 MHz:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7229/13994057352_49c681c40c_o.png

At HT link 2337 MHz:

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2929/13994152521_d338f033c9_o.jpg

Look at the memory read and write speeds especially the read speed. That has increased a lot. The memory copy speed has also increased but we can ignore it since it is between graphics memory to memory. But the memory reads and writes are between GPU and CPU. So yeah, HT link definitely increases performance and I hope this will clear a lot of confusions people have whether to overclock the HT link or not. All the best and happy overclocking.


----------

